
Bulgarians repainting Soviet era monuments to look like American Superheroes - rmason
http://disinfo.com/2014/08/russia-wants-bulgarians-stop-vandalizing-soviet-monuments-look-like-american-superheroes/
======
kafkaesq
Don't know if the title has changed, but I like the current title much better:

 _Russia Wants Bulgarians to Stop Vandalizing Soviet Monuments To Look Like
American Superheroes_

And it just so happens that "Russia" (or the Russian government) is right in
this case.

~~~
rz2k
How is Russia "right"?

I can't even fathom the UK making such demands on India, or the US on the
Philippines.

~~~
kafkaesq
_How is Russia "right"?_

Because you shouldn't vandalize historical monuments.

If (for whatever) reason people started vandalizing the various monuments to
U.S. soldiers in Europe -- D-day memorials, statues at graveyards, etc. -- and
the governments there did nothing nothing about it, you can bet people in the
U.S. (especially on the right wing) would get very angry.

